# Part-time health care assistant needed



## Angela68 (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi!
I am in Fuengirola with my son, caring for my 82 year old father who has various health care issues, including being totally blind and immobile. We desperately need to find someone trustworthy who can help out for an hour or two a day.
Please, get in touch if you can help, or if you know someone who can.
Best wishes
Angela


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Angela68 said:


> Hi!
> I am in Fuengirola with my son, caring for my 82 year old father who has various health care issues, including being totally blind and immobile. We desperately need to find someone trustworthy who can help out for an hour or two a day.
> Please, get in touch if you can help, or if you know someone who can.
> Best wishes
> Angela


:welcome:

have you been in touch with social services?

I don't know about your area, but here we have day centres where the elderly can go - yes even blind & immobile people - for a few hours a day for some company or to give the family some respite - they are collected in minibus & taken home later


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I think social services is a good place to ask. 

In this village I often see white jacketed young ladies visiting the elderly and infirm although I don't know on what basis they operate...


----------



## andymichael (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi Angela,

Me and my girlfriend Becky are moving to the south coast in a few weeks time. She used to work for a private care company mainly vsisting and caring for people in there homes. 

I think she would be interested but not sure if it would be suitable with the journey each day as we are around the Estepona area, however if you would like to private message me the details I can pass it on to her and she can get back to you! 

Andy


----------



## nanny san (Aug 29, 2012)

hi there i am moving to alhaurin de la torre at the end of the month, i am a care assistant and have got 15 years experience, i have worked with elderly and disabled people , maybe i could be of assistance to you, my current employer can provide refrences and i also have a current enhanced crb check, get in touch if you would like to discuss more details .
Sandra


----------

